# Florida Gulf Coast Help needed ...



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Girlfriend's parents live in the Bonita Springs area, what can be had from the surf in that area? I don't want gps numbers, just looking for what species are around at certain times of the year. I fish the VA and NC surf hard all the time, so no novice here, just looking for some out-of-state help. Thanks!

Adam


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Will be heading down April 22-26th, going to try and fish a couple days in there. Any help on surf action around Barefoot Beach or Wiggins Pass? Again don't need spots, just seeing if its worth fishing from the beach. Looking for Snook, Reds etc. Thanks.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll be heading down there the week after you. Fishing on the Gulf is a lot more difficult, the tides and surf play a more critical role. You've really got to play around things, for instance on some days we get a really long slack tide where the tide barely moves, making it seem like there's only 1 big tide change per day. So you really have to pay attention making sure when your out there the tide will move and it will move by a lot

We also rarely get any surf action and often our surf is only ankle height.. these days are also pretty bad for fishing.. the small surf does nothing to disturb the sand to carry food into the water so fish just won't be around. 

I've also noticed our surf fish absolutely hate the high mid-day heat. Fishing is better during the real early mornings and late evening can be good too, but watch out for the catfish swarm. only problem is most of the beaches and state parks don't open till 8 am and close at 6pm so you are sometimes restricted from fishing during the prime hours. 

Last thing to look out for are people. Our beaches get crowded with people pretty quickly and in order to catch fish, you've got to avoid the swimmers and tanners. I haven't fished Wiggins Pass, but it looks like it could be a sweet spot for Spec Trout in the EARLY mornings just before sun up. Problem is going to be getting there : / Most bait shops on the Gulf offer 50 live shrimp for $9-$11 usually the best bet for bait.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Ahh right.. Last thing I've noticed, on clear days Flurocarbon leader does help, because our waters can get gin clear. And I've had my best luck with I think it was size 1/0 Khale hooks in the Bronze Color and beads, not the normal organge glo beads but like craft beads in all kinds of colors that look like Coquina Clams. We don't have a lot of Sand Fleas over there, I haven't found a set yet.. but tons of Coquina Clams that the fish feed on.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks Vinnx, just came back and read this thread again. Fished with Capt Eric Davis on Thursday and caught my first Tarpon(125#) out in front of Sanibel. He gave me some pointers for the beach and I was able to bucktail a 16" Snook, also my first! Released it right back of course. Water was really dirty the afternoons I was able to fish the beach, and wasn't setup for live shrimp. Will know next time! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Sounds like a fairly good trip. I'll be fishing the Beaches pretty heavily, maybe I'll look for a pier. Good tip on the dirty water coming in through the Afternoons, I'll be focusing the mornings then.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I think it had to do with the wind blowing 15-20 out of the North, but Im not familiar with the winds and tides down there yet. The bridge and beach around Lovers Key seemed like a popular spot for snook and reds too. Didnt get to try it though, good luck!


----------

